# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Tài liệu AC servo Mitsubishi Melservo MR-C

## CKD

*Tài liệu AC servo Mitsubishi Melservo MR-C*

*Download File*


*Lưu ý*
- Các trang từ 20-26 có trình bày các cách đấu nối tín hiệu điều khiển pul/dir với nhiều cách khác nhau. Trong đó điểm hình có 2 cách đấu nối
--- Cách 1, dùng (+) chung là OPG (19) và PP (9) với NP (7) làm tín hiệu.
--- Cách 2, dùng riêng lẻ 2 đường tín hiệu PP (9) PG (10) và NP (7) NG (8)
- Các trang 58, 61, 82.

----------

futurenguyen, unbeatable

----------


## unbeatable

Xin chi sẻ với tất cả anh em trong diễn đàn tổng hợp tài liệu về Servo Mitsubishi ở đây. Tài liệu này đã được công ty sưu tầm và chọn lọc lại, đảm bảm chất lượng
Link: https://plcmitsubishi.com/tai-lieu-s...itsubishi.html

----------

